# pok'emon that need a mega evolution



## arcticross fox (Jan 13, 2015)

here is a place where we can list all the pokemon that need a mega evolution!

I'll start: Feraligatr.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 13, 2015)

Butterfree, Raticate, Fearow, Arbok, Raichu, Sandslash, Nidoqueen, Nidoking, Clefable, Ninetales, Wigglytuff, Vileplume, Parasect, Venomoth, Dugtrio, Persian, Golduck, Primeape, Arcanine, Poliwrath,  Machamp, Victreebel, Tentacruel, Golem, Rapidash,  Farfetch'd, Dodrio, Dewgong, Muk, Cloyster,  Hypno, Kingler, Electrode, Exeggutor, Marowak, Hitmonlee, Hitmonchan, Weezing,  Seaking, Starmie, MrMime, Jynx,  Tauros,  Lapras, Ditto, Vaporeon, Jolteon, Flareon, Omastar, Kabutops,  Snorlax, Articuno, Zapdos, Moltres, Dragonite,  Mew, Meganium, Typhlosion, Feraligatr, Furret, Noctowl, Ledian, Ariados, Crobat, Lanturn, Xatu,  Bellossom, Azumarill, Sudowoodo, Politoed, Jumpluff, Sunflora, Quagsire, Espeon, Umbreon, Slowking, Unown, Wobbuffet, Girafarig, Forretress, Dunsparce,  Granbull, Qwilfish, Shuckle, Ursaring, Magcargo, Corsola, Octillery, Delibird, Mantine, Skarmory, Kingdra, Donphan, Stantler, Smeargle, Hitmontop, Miltank, Blissey, Raikou, Entei, Suicune, Lugia, Ho-Oh, Celebi, Mightyena, Linoone, Beautifly, Dustox, Ludicolo, Shiftry, Swellow, Pelipper, Masquerain, Breloom, Slaking, Ninjask, Shedinja, Exploud, Hariyama, Delcatty, Plusle, Minun, Volbeat, Illumise, Swalot, Wailord, Torkoal, Grumpig, Spinda, Flygon, Cacturne,  Zangoose, Seviper, Lunatone, Solrock, Whiscash, Crawdaunt, Claydol, Cradily, Armaldo, Milotic, Castform, Kecleon,  Tropius, Chimecho, Walrein, Huntail, Gorebyss, Relicanth, Luvdisc, Regirock, Regice, Registeel,  Jirachi, Deoxys, Torterra, Infernape, Empoleon, Staraptor, Bibarel, Kricketune, Luxray, Roserade, Rampardos, Bastiodon, Wormadam, Mothim, Vespiquen, Pachirisu, Floatzel, Cherrim, Gastrodon, Ambipom, Drifblim, Mismagius, Honchkrow, Purugly, Skuntank, Bronzong, Chatot, Spiritomb, Hippowdon, Drapion, Toxicroak, Carnivine, Lumineon, Weavile, Magnezone, Lickilicky, Rhyperior, Tangrowth, Electivire, Magmortar, Togekiss, Yanmega, Leafeon, Glaceon, Gliscor, Mamoswine, Porygon-Z, Probopass, Dusknoir, Froslass, Rotom, Uxie, Mesprit, Azelf, Dialga, Palkia, Heatran, Regigigas, Giratina, Cresselia, Phione, Manaphy, Darkrai, Shaymin, Arceus, Victini, Serperior, Emboar, Samurott, Watchog, Stoutland, Liepard, Simisage, Simisear, Simipour, Musharna, Unfezant, Zebstrika, Gigalith, Swoobat, Excadrill,  Conkeldurr, Seismitoad, Throh, Sawk, Leavanny, Scolipede, Whimsicott, Lilligant, Basculin, Krookodile, Darmanitan, Maractus, Crustle, Scrafty, Sigilyph, Cofagrigus, Carracosta, Archeops, Garbodor, Zoroark, Cinccino, Gothitelle, Reuniclus, Swanna, Vanilluxe, Sawsbuck, Emolga, Escavalier, Amoonguss, Jellicent, Alomomola, Galvantula, Ferrothorn, Klinklang, Eelektross, Beheeyem, Chandelure, Haxorus, Beartic, Cryogonal, Accelgor, Stunfisk, Mienshao, Druddigon, Golurk, Bisharp, Bouffalant, Braviary, Mandibuzz, Heatmor, Durant, Hydreigon, Volcarona, Cobalion, Terrakion, Virizion, Tornadus, Thundurus, Reshiram, Zekrom, Landorus, Kyurem, Keldeo, Meloetta, Genesect, Chesnaught, Delphox, Greninja, Diggersby, Talonflame, Vivillon, Pyroar, Florges, Gogoat, Pangoro, Furfrou, Meowstic, Aegislash, Aromatisse, Slurpuff, Malamar, Barbaracle, Dragalge, Clawitzer, Heliolisk, Tyrantrum, Aurorus, Sylveon, Hawlucha, Dedenne, Carbink, Goodra, Klefki, Trevenant, Gourgeist, Avalugg, Noivern, Xerneas, Yveltal, and Zygarde

/topic


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 13, 2015)

is this supposed to be a game or


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 13, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Butterfree, Raticate, Fearow, Arbok, Raichu, Sandslash, Nidoqueen, Nidoking, Clefable, Ninetales, Wigglytuff, Vileplume, Parasect, Venomoth, Dugtrio, Persian, Golduck, Primeape, Arcanine, Poliwrath,  Machamp, Victreebel, Tentacruel, Golem, Rapidash,  Farfetch'd, Dodrio, Dewgong, Muk, Cloyster,  Hypno, Kingler, Electrode, Exeggutor, Marowak, Hitmonlee, Hitmonchan, Weezing,  Seaking, Starmie, MrMime, Jynx,  Tauros,  Lapras, Ditto, Vaporeon, Jolteon, Flareon, Omastar, Kabutops,  Snorlax, Articuno, Zapdos, Moltres, Dragonite,  Mew, Meganium, Typhlosion, Feraligatr, Furret, Noctowl, Ledian, Ariados, Crobat, Lanturn, Xatu,  Bellossom, Azumarill, Sudowoodo, Politoed, Jumpluff, Sunflora, Quagsire, Espeon, Umbreon, Slowking, Unown, Wobbuffet, Girafarig, Forretress, Dunsparce,  Granbull, Qwilfish, Shuckle, Ursaring, Magcargo, Corsola, Octillery, Delibird, Mantine, Skarmory, Kingdra, Donphan, Stantler, Smeargle, Hitmontop, Miltank, Blissey, Raikou, Entei, Suicune, Lugia, Ho-Oh, Celebi, Mightyena, Linoone, Beautifly, Dustox, Ludicolo, Shiftry, Swellow, Pelipper, Masquerain, Breloom, Slaking, Ninjask, Shedinja, Exploud, Hariyama, Delcatty, Plusle, Minun, Volbeat, Illumise, Swalot, Wailord, Torkoal, Grumpig, Spinda, Flygon, Cacturne,  Zangoose, Seviper, Lunatone, Solrock, Whiscash, Crawdaunt, Claydol, Cradily, Armaldo, Milotic, Castform, Kecleon,  Tropius, Chimecho, Walrein, Huntail, Gorebyss, Relicanth, Luvdisc, Regirock, Regice, Registeel,  Jirachi, Deoxys, Torterra, Infernape, Empoleon, Staraptor, Bibarel, Kricketune, Luxray, Roserade, Rampardos, Bastiodon, Wormadam, Mothim, Vespiquen, Pachirisu, Floatzel, Cherrim, Gastrodon, Ambipom, Drifblim, Mismagius, Honchkrow, Purugly, Skuntank, Bronzong, Chatot, Spiritomb, Hippowdon, Drapion, Toxicroak, Carnivine, Lumineon, Weavile, Magnezone, Lickilicky, Rhyperior, Tangrowth, Electivire, Magmortar, Togekiss, Yanmega, Leafeon, Glaceon, Gliscor, Mamoswine, Porygon-Z, Probopass, Dusknoir, Froslass, Rotom, Uxie, Mesprit, Azelf, Dialga, Palkia, Heatran, Regigigas, Giratina, Cresselia, Phione, Manaphy, Darkrai, Shaymin, Arceus, Victini, Serperior, Emboar, Samurott, Watchog, Stoutland, Liepard, Simisage, Simisear, Simipour, Musharna, Unfezant, Zebstrika, Gigalith, Swoobat, Excadrill,  Conkeldurr, Seismitoad, Throh, Sawk, Leavanny, Scolipede, Whimsicott, Lilligant, Basculin, Krookodile, Darmanitan, Maractus, Crustle, Scrafty, Sigilyph, Cofagrigus, Carracosta, Archeops, Garbodor, Zoroark, Cinccino, Gothitelle, Reuniclus, Swanna, Vanilluxe, Sawsbuck, Emolga, Escavalier, Amoonguss, Jellicent, Alomomola, Galvantula, Ferrothorn, Klinklang, Eelektross, Beheeyem, Chandelure, Haxorus, Beartic, Cryogonal, Accelgor, Stunfisk, Mienshao, Druddigon, Golurk, Bisharp, Bouffalant, Braviary, Mandibuzz, Heatmor, Durant, Hydreigon, Volcarona, Cobalion, Terrakion, Virizion, Tornadus, Thundurus, Reshiram, Zekrom, Landorus, Kyurem, Keldeo, Meloetta, Genesect, Chesnaught, Delphox, Greninja, Diggersby, Talonflame, Vivillon, Pyroar, Florges, Gogoat, Pangoro, Furfrou, Meowstic, Aegislash, Aromatisse, Slurpuff, Malamar, Barbaracle, Dragalge, Clawitzer, Heliolisk, Tyrantrum, Aurorus, Sylveon, Hawlucha, Dedenne, Carbink, Goodra, Klefki, Trevenant, Gourgeist, Avalugg, Noivern, Xerneas, Yveltal, and Zygarde
> 
> /topic



lol. That wall of text nearly blinded me :V


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm disappointed that SirRob didn't post the Pokerap.

And I totally wasn't reading the wall of text to that tune...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 13, 2015)

Ash Ketchum....that kid needs to toughen up and get his shit together AND ACTUALLY BEAT THE POKEMON CHAMPION FOR ONCE!
Maybe if we mega evolve him into red he might have a chance.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 13, 2015)

Pokemon needs a mega evolution to get off the air.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been wanting a Crobat Mega forever now. I'd also like to see a Mega Haxorus.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 13, 2015)

Shiftry 'cause it's my favourite and it would be good to see it have competitive stats, or a useful ability.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 13, 2015)

Flygon. It should've gotten one in ORAS >.>


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 13, 2015)

arcticross fox said:


> here is a place where we can list all the pokemon that need a mega evolution!
> 
> I'll start: Feraligatr.



Ayy!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 13, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Ayy!


lmao


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 14, 2015)

All of the Eeveelutions -- or at least the first three or something... I don't know.


----------



## arcticross fox (Jan 15, 2015)

how about missingno.?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 15, 2015)

arcticross fox said:


> how about missingno.?



Missingno needs to be a pokemon for reals.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 15, 2015)

arcticross fox said:


> how about missingno.?



I remember seeing a transformation artwork/comic/crap on FA with someone turning into missingno. It was very stupid.


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 15, 2015)

Spiritomb. Poor thing never even had an evolution to begin with. And Zorark, one of my favorites lol


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Gardevoir. I LOVE my Gardevoir. Named her Gracieux, pumped up her special attack, and laugh as she nearly one-shots 90% of all-pokemon.

A mega evolution where she becomes even more elegant and pretty would be just the best!


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Gardevoir. I LOVE my Gardevoir. Named her Gracieux, pumped up her special attack, and laugh as she nearly one-shots 90% of all-pokemon.
> 
> A mega evolution where she becomes even more elegant and pretty would be just the best!



Dude.... Have you not played X or Y? Gardevoir already has a Mega...


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

WHAT?! This is news to me!


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> WHAT?! This is news to me!



X and Y has been out for about a year and a half now. Gallade even got a Mega in ORAS. I love Gallade so much :3


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> X and Y has been out for about a year and a half now. Gallade even got a Mega in ORAS. I love Gallade so much :3



Good lord am I behind the times...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Good lord am I behind the times...








The shiny form is better.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

...she looks awful. ;_;


----------



## Riltmos (Jan 15, 2015)

Regigigas needs a mega-evolution badly, the poor thing is rated Never Used by Smogon tiers, and it is a legendary!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> ...she looks awful. ;_;









Maybe that wasn't the most flattering angle...it's suppose to be a ball gown.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 15, 2015)

At least Charizard has two new forms:
1.Toothless
and
2. _Guilmon and smaug's segregate child_


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

Buried Alive


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 16, 2015)

Riltmos said:


> Regigigas needs a mega-evolution badly, the poor thing is rated Never Used by Smogon tiers, and it is a legendary!


Regigigas is a baws. xD I use it. All you need to do is stall the 5 turns of Slow Start then go and wreck shit.


----------



## arcticross fox (Jan 30, 2015)

lugia needs one


----------



## arcticross fox (Feb 5, 2015)

What? no love for lugia?


----------



## BobTheZombie (Feb 5, 2015)

Typhlosion ^^


----------



## Lusuni (Feb 5, 2015)

Arcanine!


----------



## arcticross fox (Feb 5, 2015)

Lusuni said:


> Arcanine!


I dont see why they didn't do that one to start with


----------



## Knuxstar (Feb 9, 2015)

Give Togekiss a mega so it stops being horrible. But really I want to see Ditto get one.( lol not really) Mega on Arcanine they did it to houndoom


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 10, 2015)

Knuxstar said:


> Give Togekiss a mega so it stops being horrible. But really I want to see Ditto get one.( lol not really) Mega on Arcanine they did it to houndoom



Arcanine is not a compliment to Houndoom. Togekiss is pretty ok. Give Corsola or Maractus a chance to shine.


----------

